# My Stallion Running in the Snow!



## Little Hooves (Nov 28, 2010)

You can view the video on YouTube. Click here!!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 28, 2010)

He is so adorable! Love his trot!!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 28, 2010)

What a good looking boy!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 30, 2010)

That's so cute! I was giggling as his little rear sashayed away to repetitions of "chick magnet...chick magnet...chick magnet."




What color is he anyway? An odd shade of silver bay? Some sort of dun? Silver+dun?

Leia


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 1, 2010)

I love the video! He has amazing movement and is super cute!

Dan.


----------



## Little Hooves (Dec 1, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> What color is he anyway? An odd shade of silver bay? Some sort of dun? Silver+dun?
> 
> Leia


Leia, my husband and I were actually dumbfounded by his color for the longest time. For the first 5 years we had him, I just thought he was a silver buckskin roan. Finally, 3 years ago, I sent off a hair sample to get him tested.

His results: ee aA nn(for silver)

We concluded his color is Sooty Palomino Roan. This time of year you can't really see the roan, though. I don't think he carries dun, but I never tested him. He does have faint zebra stripes on his legs, but I think this is from the "sooty factor."

Good question, though! Nice guesses





And to everyone: Thank you for the compliments! He is my husband's favorite, of course, so he'll beam with pride knowing others out there have now admired him, too.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Little Hooves said:


> Leia, my husband and I were actually dumbfounded by his color for the longest time. For the first 5 years we had him, I just thought he was a silver buckskin roan. Finally, 3 years ago, I sent off a hair sample to get him tested.His results: ee aA nn(for silver)
> 
> We concluded his color is Sooty Palomino Roan. This time of year you can't really see the roan, though. I don't think he carries dun, but I never tested him. He does have faint zebra stripes on his legs, but I think this is from the "sooty factor."


Now I'm pretty decent with color genetics but have to admit I haven't read the actual test results very often. What exactly does "ee aA nn" indicate? Negative for silver and...?

I was thinking sooty palomino but what threw me was how much darker his lower legs were than the rest of him. It seemed odd! That's why I was thinking maybe some sort of red dun with a silver dilution. He's definitely not a silver buckskin anything, roan or not. Do I take it in the summer his head and legs stay dark while the body goes lighter?

Leia


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 2, 2010)

HOW CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Little Hooves (Dec 2, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Now I'm pretty decent with color genetics but have to admit I haven't read the actual test results very often. What exactly does "ee aA nn" indicate? Negative for silver and...?
> 
> I was thinking sooty palomino but what threw me was how much darker his lower legs were than the rest of him. It seemed odd! That's why I was thinking maybe some sort of red dun with a silver dilution. He's definitely not a silver buckskin anything, roan or not. Do I take it in the summer his head and legs stay dark while the body goes lighter?
> 
> Leia


Leia,

E/e stands for "red factor" and when you have a horse that is ee, it is red-based (palomino, sorrel, etc.), and Ee or EE is a black-based horse.

A/a stands for "agouti" and this is the gene that gives us bays and buckskins. This gene won't show up on Puck, obviously because he is a red-based horse.

"n" stands for a gene that is not present. I was testing for silver, which is represented by "Z" and Puck's test result was "nn"



I was so relieved!

As for the color of his legs, it also threw us off. My only explanation is the roan is dominant over the sooty factor or any pigmented hair on his body, and since it doesn't affect the legs, this makes them look darker. One summer in his full roan coat, he had a lot of sooty in his body. He had black hairs mixed with white hairs mixed with gold. My husband thought it was really cool, but I just thought it looked dirty. We called it the Richard Gere look



He's always changing color on us!

Here is a photo of him in his summer coat.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good theory to me! Thanks for decoding the genetic short-hand.



I'd be curious to see test results for cream, roan and dun for him just to be sure. Frankly pictures of his sire, dam and offspring would do almost as well but then again this was a thread about your video, not dissecting color!



Nevermind me and my inquisitive nature. I've got too much time on my hands.





Leia


----------

